# Bubba Did Not Eat His Dinner



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in the history of bubba, i have never seen him refuse food, except for once, when he didn't feel well.

and he didn't refuse food...that time. i didn't feed him.

abi and liz will well remember that one. 

but this time, there's nothing wrong with him, seemingly....yet, he ate half of his dinner and did not eat his quail.

he has never refused quail or any food, for that matter.

we did find this:










it's a raised little thing on his lower lip.

he did get into some grape seed oil, undiluted....yeah, sure, he'll eat that...and he did lick some apple cider vinegar, undiluted that had fallen on the floor....

usually i dilute both with chicken broth.

anyone have a clue? i don't want to take him to the vet. otherwise, no vomiting, no lethargy, nothing. he seems just fine.

walked and exercised...happy boy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, that would defnitely be a concern. Dogs that don't refuse food shouldn't refuse food. i wonder if that thing on his lip is painful? If he's not lethargic, I would be suspicious of a mouth issue.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You think it could be a "burn" or canker sore type thing from the undiluted vinegar he licked up? How much was it? Could he have "burned" his esophagus and now doesn't want to eat because it hurts? And if this is the case, could slippery elm help? 

Poor Bubba!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my first inclination is to leave it alone. he ate his beef...just not the quail...he's acting normally.....well, as normal as a pug could act.
and yeah, it definitely could be from undiluted GSE and ACV...maybe it burned.

it looks like a whitish bump....on his lower lip.

not fluid filled...just a bump.

maybe watch it for a few days, i'm thinking...unless he refuses more food tomorrow?

i don't wanna go to the vet...she whined.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

isn't a canker sore....herpes? do dogs even get herpes?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Does he let you touch the bump? Is it painful? I'm not familiar with grapeseed oil. Is it more acidic than other oils?

Have you fed this quail before? I remember hearing about dogs refusing meat that turned out to be enhanced or pink slimed (not saying that the quail is either of those things, but maybe Bubba smells something that isn't quite right with it and has mustered up what little restraint he has).


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> isn't a canker sore....herpes? do dogs even get herpes?


Yes, it's herpes. But a nice way of saying it. Lol. 

I just remember a lady at my work says that certain things "cause" her to get canker sores. Things that are acidic like citrus fruit, pineapple, etc. Her latest thing that "causes" canker sores is walnuts.:suspicious: I think she's full of crap for the most part, but who knows. It might actually be true...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Does he let you touch the bump? Is it painful? I'm not familiar with grapeseed oil. Is it more acidic than other oils?
> 
> Have you fed this quail before? I remember hearing about dogs refusing meat that turned out to be enhanced or pink slimed (not saying that the quail is either of those things, but maybe Bubba smells something that isn't quite right with it and has mustered up what little restraint he has).


he had this quail many times, as recently as a few days ago. they are small, so we can feed more at one time. he gets half and malia gets half.
he also had some of lisa's beef.....which he ate right up....

that's the thing. this dog, as you well know, has no restraint when it comes to anything, not that you EVER encourage him. LOL

he just poo'd and that was normal, too.

grape seed extract is a natural antibiotic and i was reading about a lady who gave it to her dog to internally stop the ear gunk...along with ACV.

but one never gives this stuff undiluted nor should ACV be given undiluted...so i'm wondering if he has a sore on his lower lip because he got some on his lip.....'cause this dog eats anything.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the reasons for breakouts of HERPES simplex I usually:

high fever
menstruation
stress
hot sun.

never heard of walnuts.....nor citrus .....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yes, it's herpes. But a nice way of saying it. Lol.
> 
> I just remember a lady at my work says that certain things "cause" her to get canker sores. Things that are acidic like citrus fruit, pineapple, etc. Her latest thing that "causes" canker sores is walnuts.:suspicious: I think she's full of crap for the most part, but who knows. It might actually be true...


Are her eyes brown? Then she is definitely full of crap.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Canker sores are caused by a type of herpes. It ISNT a sexually transmitted kind like you think. It stays in your system always though, and a canker core can breakout from acidic foods, biting your tongue, cheek, etc. The foods and bite do not cause the canjer sores, just make them come to fruition. Its a virus. 

MagicRE, I am not a pro. Ask a pro. It looks like dog acne from the pic. Dozer gets those all the time on his lips. If thats what it is, its nothing and will go away. But if he keeps not eating, of course have it checked out. 


Good luck. Poor Bubba.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> the reasons for breakouts of HERPES simplex I usually:
> 
> high fever
> menstruation
> ...


Ah ha! That explains the pineapple! She only eats in in Hawaii because she KNOWS it "causes" canker sores, but she loves pineapple. The pinapple in HI is the best, so she bites the bullet and eats to her little hearts content. Hawaii = hot sun! 

Also, she's in her late 40's, sooo.... the menstruation thing.... yeeaahh....

Back to Bubba, is the bump hard? Could it just be a little calcium ball like thing? I have one of those myself from taking a softball to the mouth one time (cried like a baby and said I wanted my mommyyyy, to which Andrew responded by actually taking me to my mom's house a few blocks away. Whatta guy!). Could Bubba have injured his lip at some point and now has a little ball? 

Or maybe his tummy just hurts from the undiluted stuff he snarfed up. I took a little sip of undiluted ACV, and it hurt! I'd maybe go with the slippery elm for just tonight. He really could have irritated his little system with that stuff.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, now it's not white....it's the colour of his lip...it's not as swollen, meaning it's not sticking out as far.....

so i think wolfsnap is right.

and no, herpes simplex I is herpes, but not sexually transmitted.

herpes is a virus.....and it's the location that gives the names.

shingles is also herpes....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Canker sores are caused by a type of herpes. It ISNT a sexually transmitted kind like you think. It stays in your system always though, and a canker core can breakout from acidic foods, biting your tongue, cheek, etc. The foods and bite do not cause the canjer sores, just make them come to fruition. Its a virus.
> 
> MagicRE, I am not a pro. Ask a pro. It looks like dog acne from the pic. Dozer gets those all the time on his lips. If thats what it is, its nothing and will go away. But if he keeps not eating, of course have it checked out.
> 
> ...


i think you're right. and from the time i posted, it's already changed colour to the colour of his lip and it's not sticking out so much.

i'd never seen it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oy. dogs. they exhaust me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That's exactly what it is....I'm telling you it's the weather..................Hottest day we've had in months or half a year at least....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and now it's white again. i don't get it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> and now it's white again. i don't get it.


It probably turns white every time you squeeeeeze all the life out of it............LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i din't, robin, i din't. i swear.

when he deigns to let me look at it, it's now white and it stands out more again.

before, right after i posted the pic, it turned the colour of his lower lip and was not standing out.

now it is white again.

this dog is going to give me a nervous breakdown.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i din't, robin, i din't. i swear.
> 
> when he deigns to let me look at it, it's now white and it stands out more again.
> 
> ...


Your going to give yourself a nervous breakdown.............Have a BIG MARTINI and fall into bed and forget it until tomorrow, by that time all will be fine.....I promise...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Your going to give yourself a nervous breakdown.............Have a BIG MARTINI and fall into bed and forget it until tomorrow, by that time all will be fine.....I promise...


ok. i will have that BIG MARTINI.

don't toy with me with promises


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, we do know there are promises I certainly wish I could make come true for you! But, as for Bubba, I think he'll be fine, I really do.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Herpes? Bubba? Tsk tsk.

He sounds like Tess who will give you grey hairs at the drop of a hat.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor Bubba......poor you! We always say that the day Shade doesn't eat is the day we know something is wrong with him, so I can understand. 

I'm going with the grape seed or ACV burning his mouth idea. I'd give him some ice cubes to munch on. My dogs LOVE ice cubes and that might numb his mouth a little bit and sooth it. 

Let us know how he is today.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he acts okay. the white bump is back and there are two others but hard to describe. they are not white bumps but this side of his mouth does not look like the other.

i'm just going to watch it, since he's acting like himself.

i may not have noticed the things near the bump yesterday, so they could have been there all along.

the telling point will be when he eats and that will be later on. i'm giving him quail again so we'll see. that's what he refused yesterday.

if he doesn't eat, then we call the vet tomorrow.

thanks everyone. i have no clue.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. i'm not going to watch it. i think he has warts...papillomas....so we'll get it diagnosed...and then if i'm right....we'll treat it with vitamin c.....anyone know how much for a 22 pounder?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

No idea - but with Vitamin C get rid of warts? I am anxious to see how he eats. Why don't you go ahead and feed him now


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> No idea - but with Vitamin C get rid of warts? I am anxious to see how he eats. Why don't you go ahead and feed him now


anticipating your response, i fed him quail. his enthusiasm is there, but i think it hurts him to eat. he did managed to eat the whole thing as long as i cut it into tiny pieces....

so he's going to the vet tomorrow so i can see if i'm right, but i'm pretty sure natalie described something very similar....and gave vitamin c to one of her dane pups.....

it cures these types of warts.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh Re, and my dear Bubba, I am SOOO sorry, I am just seeing this!!!:wacko:

Poor Bubba boy and his poor momma!!

Keep me updated on what is going on with him, I would guess the same as what you are thinking now, those warts.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad you're taking him to the vet. it does sound like maybe something is wrong with his mouth, dang it. I'm so sorry.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> ok. i'm not going to watch it. i think he has warts...papillomas....so we'll get it diagnosed...and then if i'm right....we'll treat it with vitamin c.....anyone know how much for a 22 pounder?


I just had to look this up and there is really quite a lot of information out there on these canine viral papilloma's. All the articles say that they are caused by a virus and they will go away by building the dogs immune system. Since dogs are suppose to make their own vitamin C, do you think supplementing vitamin C acts as an immune building agent in dogs? I'm just trying to think what else would build immunity in a raw fed dog. One article did mention this as an alternative:

"Effective therapy for viral papillomas has been elusive though in May 2008 a study was published by a veterinary research group in Turkey. They found that a 10-day course of the antibiotic azithromycinwas able to remove all lesions within 15 days with no recurrences during an 8-month follow up period. This therapy is readily available in the U.S. and is likely to become treatment of choice."

01 Viral Papillomas of Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> the reasons for breakouts of HERPES simplex I usually:
> 
> high fever
> menstruation
> ...


My friend gets them if her cat is up by her face. She is allergic to cats and she will end up with two or three of them at a time. Or atleast thats what the Dr. says it is.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I just had to look this up and there is really quite a lot of information out there on these canine viral papilloma's. All the articles say that they are caused by a virus and they will go away by building the dogs immune system. Since dogs are suppose to make their own vitamin C, do you think supplementing vitamin C acts as an immune building agent in dogs? I'm just trying to think what else would build immunity in a raw fed dog. One article did mention this as an alternative:
> 
> "Effective therapy for viral papillomas has been elusive though in May 2008 a study was published by a veterinary research group in Turkey. They found that a 10-day course of the antibiotic azithromycinwas able to remove all lesions within 15 days with no recurrences during an 8-month follow up period. This therapy is readily available in the U.S. and is likely to become treatment of choice."
> 
> 01 Viral Papillomas of Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


if this is what it is.....natalie used vitamin c on her dane pup....and cured them.

i just had honey pick up l-lysine which is used on cold sores and is usually pretty effective and vitamin c. this is a contagious viral thingy.....so it cannot hurt. the azithromycin or azithromax is a pill or ointment used to treat herpes simplex I and HIV. i would imagine this is in the same family.

what's the worst that can happen....he'll go to the vet tomorrow anyway. we'll start the l-lysine and c tonight...and i'll spend hundreds of dollars because that's how we roll.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, if there weren't billions of dollars involved it just wouldn't be right


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

chowder said:


> "Effective therapy for viral papillomas has been elusive though in May 2008 a study was published by a veterinary research group in Turkey. They found that a 10-day course of the antibiotic azithromycinwas able to remove all lesions within 15 days with no recurrences during an 8-month follow up period. This therapy is readily available in the U.S. and is likely to become treatment of choice."
> 
> 01 Viral Papillomas of Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


Just curious-- I thought that antibiotics were not effective against viruses...? At least in humans.

Anyway, I am curious and awaiting your vet visit tomorrow. 

P.S.: I like how you "roll"... if it takes hundreds, so be it. For peace of mind, for your lovely pup, Bubba...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

to the best of my knowledge, azithromycin is an antibiotic with some unique properties and is used for herpes, and hiv which are both thought to be viruses.....warts or papillomas are viruses too......

i use zithromax for my cold sores as we say in polite society...and if i can catch them early enough, the ointment is amazingly effective.

believe me, if he'd let me i'd put some of the ointment on his lip.

but for now, l-lysine which is a preventative for herpes and vitamin c which natalie used on her dog....is what we'll use and also we'll see what the vet says.

because it doesn't have to be papilloma. it could be melanoma and then we're in an entirely different story line.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, we won't even think that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Oh, we won't even think that.


oh yes we will.....do you think you're the only one with the wild imagination? 

i don't get how a raw fed dog with an immune system to die for can get this.....i could more see it for malia, but not this guy.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

magicre said:


> oh yes we will.....do you think you're the only one with the wild imagination?
> 
> i don't get how a raw fed dog with an immune system to die for can get this.....i could more see it for malia, but not this guy.


Immune systems can be strong, but they will never be perfect. A slight change in stress can lower the immune system enough to allow something like this to pop up. I just wouldn't worry too much about it at this point. I don't think its an indication that he's immune compromised. If he continues to show signs like this then I would worry.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh yes we will.....do you think you're the only one with the wild imagination?
> 
> i don't get how a raw fed dog with an immune system to die for can get this.....i could more see it for malia, but not this guy.


I know, you can't help it. If I get a headache I think it's a brain tumor. Hopefully, the vet will find something minor. Vets are just necessary evils sometimes.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope Bubba's lip is something very minor and is back to giving kisses in no time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You know that you two (re and Nikie) should really be living closer together, then when things like this come up and your imagination runs wild, you two can kick back with a BIG MARTINI and have a good laugh when things turn out to be nothing.......LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Immune systems can be strong, but they will never be perfect. A slight change in stress can lower the immune system enough to allow something like this to pop up. I just wouldn't worry too much about it at this point. I don't think its an indication that he's immune compromised. If he continues to show signs like this then I would worry.


i want to thank you for taking the time to answer me on facebook....i've got him on 1000 mg of l-lysine and vitamin c. the l-lysine is for cold sores, actually, but i read that it's also used for these papillomas.

i also have him on micro algae...which is for immune systems and also useful for cold sores.....

i know that this isn't a cold sore, but i swear they look smaller today.

here's the conundrum. i am pretty sure these are papillomas, warts.....so do i go to the vet or keep treating and see?

as long as it's not a melanoma or something icky like that...does he really need to see a vet who is going to prescribe a drug that even i won't take internally? i use the topical form of zithromax....

sigh. 
i worry about everything....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You know that you two (re and Nikie) should really be living closer together, then when things like this come up and your imagination runs wild, you two can kick back with a BIG MARTINI and have a good laugh when things turn out to be nothing.......LOL


ah, said the pot calling the kettle black....because you NEVER worry LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would keep treating them and see at this point. If they're getting smaller, take pictures to help document. 

If they start to get bigger, change color or shape then I'd take him in to get them looked at. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

one starts out whitish and the other two are gum coloured.

then the whitish one becomes gum coloured and the other two stay the same.

you're funny if you think i'm going to get another chance at pics, but i'll try.

i think i'm going to cancel the vet and see what happens. i can always go to the ER vet over the weekend, since that's when all things occur that need to be seen by a vet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love my vet.

bubba is fat. 

and he has papillomas. which means i love natalie too who helped diagnose this from a photo.....good woman.

my vet doesn't want to put bubba on azithromycin for he feels this will resolve on its own with the help of the l lysine and vitamin c and he also feels that azithromycin is only to be used when it doesn't resolve...

we did the normal senior blood panel. he is doing a full thyroid panel and if there is anything suspicious, we will then do dr. dodd's hemopet....he has actually heard of dr. dodds...

i then went to mud bay....and throught perhaps i would get bubba boy a chub of something with ground bone because the thing on his lip does interfere with his good times...something i had to explain to my vet. kibble flies through the air, but eating a quail can annoy a wart.

but i couldn't. i just couldn't. 

i thought they would have something like primal which is just protein, some organs, bone and heart.

nope. these products have everything but the kitchen sink. they are kibble in raw form. 

so. no.

anyway, the boy will be fine...he'd better be fine.....and it doesn't look like cancer. yay.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Bubba is not fat....he's just big chested. You said so yourself! Insulting him will not make him feel any better and will just lower his self esteem in his time of need. 

I'm so glad to hear he is going to be fine. Give him some extra hugs and kisses.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we got him he was 18 lbs. too thin.

barrel chested so we let him gain weight to 20 lbs. perfect.

today? first 23.3, and then later when he calmed down, 22.5

in three years, he's gained 4.5 pounds. not good for him or his back. sigh. if it is not one thing it's another.

as to loving him, he got to go to mud bay and pee on their pole and got a new toy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yay! I am so extremely terribly fantastically happy you went to the vet. Now you can stop worrying about cancer.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> yay! I am so extremely terribly fantastically happy you went to the vet. Now you can stop worrying about cancer.


so can you. 

i am very relieved, even though in my heart of hearts, i knew it was a wart....but ya never know.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad to hear its just warts...for Bubba's sake as well as for my pride LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> so can you.
> 
> i am very relieved, even though in my heart of hearts, i knew it was a wart....but ya never know.


You are so right. On both counts!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Yay! I'm glad to hear its just warts...for Bubba's sake as well as for my pride LOL




next time, i'll just send you the money i just spent on this kid. ) thank you again.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> when we got him he was 18 lbs. too thin.
> 
> barrel chested so we let him gain weight to 20 lbs. perfect.
> 
> ...


I really don't think he is fat at all Re....I've held him, felt him, seen him....I don't see fat...

But I'm glad he got to go to mud bay and pee on their pole!Lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he is a few pounds overweight, i think...even my vet thinks so.....even i think so.

you're just saying that because you covet him. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> he is a few pounds overweight, i think...even my vet thinks so.....even i think so.
> 
> you're just saying that because you covet him. LOL


Hahaha, no if I was to say what I would want to get me him I would say "OMG, Re FINALLY you figured out that you are NO GOOD for that dog! I am coming over right now, bringing him home with me and putting him on a diet, ASAP!"LOL :lol:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Way to go, Bubba... very good news. 

Also, Re, seems like you were able to have a reasonable and productive and sane and civilized and adult and respectful...conversation with your vet. How refreshing.

Lucky you, too...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Warts? That's as bad as herpes. :wink:

So glad he's okay! Maybe give him some ground beef or something?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah for warts! That's a decent diagnosis, I think. Herpes is viral and could come back over and over again (plus, would have me freaking out about the spit Bubba and I swapped recently). And cancer is, well, I don't have to even TELL you. Warts is... TREATABLE!! So, whoo hoo! 

So even though I'm sad that Bubba's little sticky-out puggy lip is temporarily flawed, I'm glad that you got an answer.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

magicre said:


> next time, i'll just send you the money i just spent on this kid. ) thank you again.


I'd be ok with that :wink:


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

magicre said:


> in the history of bubba, i have never seen him refuse food, except for once, when he didn't feel well.
> 
> and he didn't refuse food...that time. i didn't feed him.
> 
> ...


That looks like an infected occlusion. You might want to get that checked out. I am a raw-feeder for dogs. If a dog is allowed to scrape and tear raw meaty bones, these dental problems get cleared because the jaw muscles are exercised and the plaque disappears.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

dustinshaw98 said:


> That looks like an infected occlusion. You might want to get that checked out. I am a raw-feeder for dogs. If a dog is allowed to scrape and tear raw meaty bones, these dental problems get cleared because the jaw muscles are exercised and the plaque disappears.


you'd have to see it up close and personal...it's not near his teeth. it's on his lip.....it's not dental...his teeth are pearly white and we had them inspected, too. no placque. we feed raw, also.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

abi, he's heavier than he should be. and it's my bad because i keep thinking he and malia need that brekkie treat of some protein to get them to the one meal a day.

and they don't.

i can give him his supps at meal time, d'oh.

i tried so hard to buy him a chub of something with bone....and i didn't realise that many of them have chemicals and preservatives.....i was dismayed.

i keep telling you to take him. see, you're such a tease.

================

NYDogue -- it's taken me ten years to train my vets. LOL
we are reasonable because i am implacable. we don't make a move until they research the best answer....and if they don't know, they say so. 
he's familiar with dr. dodd's hemopet for thyroid. we ran a senior panel on bubba, which we get every year ....and if anything shows up thyroid wise, we'll then get dr. dodd's test. 

i've stopped letting doctors and vets railroad me.
there are plenty of reasons i'm sick, not the least of which is doctors. there is one reason my other dogs died young, not the least of which is because vets know jack all about nutrition.
=========================

warts, caty, are slightly different than herpes. herpes can and does come back. these kinds of warts.....the dog will build an immunity and we should not see them again.
========================

richelle....you can swap spit with bubba any time you want....as if you ever had a choice.....warts are also a virus....and treatable by doing nothing...but i like natalie's vitamin c and i also like the l lysine....
and i'm glad we got an answer.
======================


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I could have expressed you a chub of Columbia River Natural, I have Buffalo and Guinea Hen, all you had to do was ask...................

At least Bubba's wart is where people can't make fun of it, I grew up with a wart on my chin til I was old enough for them to burn it off, I think I was 13...LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I could have expressed you a chub of Columbia River Natural, I have Buffalo and Guinea Hen, all you had to do was ask...................
> 
> At least Bubba's wart is where people can't make fun of it, I grew up with a wart on my chin til I was old enough for them to burn it off, I think I was 13...LOL


thank you.

i should have realised that you have supplies...i will remember that.....

i get cold sores.....i hate them. can't burn 'em off and can't prevent them.....isn't enough l lysine in the world to prevent them.

warts i've never had.....bad place to have one, the chin.....

thanks for offering, robin....i think i've found a solution....if not, you'll be hearing from me.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oooh, I feel ya, Robin! I used to have them on my knees as a kid! It was horrible! No more since the 4th grade though, thank goodness. I used to get canker sores a lot too but I haven't gotten those in years either.

So sorry I missed all of this, Re! I don't normally visit this section of the forum. Glad Bubba is alright! I still need to meet him, you know...


----------

